# Alternanthera sp.



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi gang- I have had this Alternanthera sp for some time. It came in an order from Singapore plants a long time ago as Alternanthera sp. variegated. Clearly it is not variegated. However it is growing rather small. I do have Alternanthera sp mini that is more of a maroon color that is even smaller than this species. Any guesses? Sorry about the green spot. It has stayed about this size for quite some time.


----------

